# 2-year old male urinating in sleep



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

Gatsby will be 2 in June and over the past few weeks he has started leaking urine in his sleep. It only happens at night, when he's asleep. We took him to vet and all tests came back normal- urinalysis, blood, and x-ray to check for stones. They also did a catheter to check for small stones. Nothing abnormal. The only thing that has changed for him is that we were having some work done at the house, so first floor is empty, and we had to move his crate to the downstairs. He has been going to a daycare for longer hours because of the remodel. It's a place he's gone to since puppyhood, and he runs free there and is well-cared for, so I don't think it's that. Could it be because of the remodel/stress? The vet recommended a specialist because he is also at a loss as to what it would be, and why it is only at night while asleep. He will be sound asleep and have a small puddle under him. It's so odd because he's a very clean dog, never goes in the house... so I can't imagine he'd like to lie in it. He also gets up a lot in the night to drink. They tested for diabetes and he did not have it. At ideas? Thanks! PS. He is neutered. And the vet prescribed Proin but it's not helping.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I wonder if him being very tired from daycare has anything to do with it. Just like us, dog sleep sounder when overtired. While your working things though with the vet, I would also take him out to potty before he falls asleep.


----------



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks! We have been taking him out before bed to potty and he actually wakes up and goes out at least once, sometimes more, a night. The past few nights he has been dry. He is still taking the proin so I'm not sure if it's working now, or if this was just some weird thing he was going through because he was over tired and now he's over it. Coincidentally, the work on our house is done so the construction is over and he has been home more. Hopefully it's resolved! Once he finishes this prescription of proin I'll see how he does off it. Thanks again.


----------

